# Blue bellys.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO NOT another albino strain.What i'm seeing are Talbino one a RAPTOR blue belly and the other a Talbino normal blue belly.And like the eclipse IMO we'll find that blue belly is a added plus.I'm wiling to bet that blue belly can be bred into both albinos and NON albinos like eclipse does.

Blue Leopard Gecko


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I've looked and double looked ......... and I'm afraid I don't like them at all


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

At first glance I was like wow! but reading on it seems the blue goes as the gecko gets older. I think this is one of those projects that will take a long while to see tangable results from.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

quite funky but cant help thinking he really is loosing his plot now on leos.i have been talking to the Americans a lot and they seem to be way more advanced.i mean i think everyone worships him and his work when most is old hat now.sorry my own opinion there but he does nothing to impress me anymore.everything has been done or could be done.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a full adult we really need to see.

I'm sitting on the fence till i see a adult.

But i quite like the look.And if it proves fully genetic.
Hopfully the future will give us blizzards or Albino blizzards like this.

Blizzard blue lagoon:whistling2:.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

The potential is huge here, but, releasing this info before the traits have been proven to last into adulthood may just lead to an anticlimax. Similar to the blue tail he discovered which was never able to be passed onto offspring.
If it pans out though I'd love to see what a few years selective breeding can produce.


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

I know what you mean about adults showing the blue colour until he actually has an adult to show us I'm wondering if it just vanishes/diminishes with age. Hopefully this will be something new genetic wise and not just a line bred trait.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

thats why i dont like him though.he shows it off and sells it before he knows anything about the animal hes actually bred.its all money to him and nothing about genetics or explaining how hes done it.i mean i thought this was his passion?surely he would want to know everything he can about it,what it could unlock and everything rather then going oh i bred this,its blue but i dont know anything about it,if its line bred or if i can get more.i just dont get it myself???


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im not sure about the whole genetically proven side of things but im very interested and cant wait to see what this project proves.

Nuttyaboutgeckos.... he cant say what he doesnt know, if you had 1000's of racks and suddenly hatched out a few with blue bellies what would you say?
Bearing in mind trempers geckos count for nearly all of the pet trade in the US so labelling and keeping track of his "pet shop" breeders isnt really viable when mass producing.
You cant just make something up in regards to why this has popped up.

Okay tremper has put labels on things that really arent worthy of them but if you really think about things and research about the guy alot of reptiles let alone leopard geckos wouldnt be as big as they are in the pet trade.

I havent got much respect for this guy morph wise as i feel he is under so much pressure to produce something new every week. But i can tell you for sure i have got all the respect in the world for all the importing and introducing new species he has done over the years, let alone all of the zoology work he has done!



nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> thats why i dont like him though.he shows it off and sells it before he knows anything about the animal hes actually bred.its all money to him and nothing about genetics or explaining how hes done it.i mean i thought this was his passion?surely he would want to know everything he can about it,what it could unlock and everything rather then going oh i bred this,its blue but i dont know anything about it,if its line bred or if i can get more.i just dont get it myself???


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i know he cant say what he doesn't know but you can garentee that this will be up for sale within a year and he still wont know about it.thats the point im making that he will end up selling them before he knows anything about the genetics side of them.i mean come on this is from the bloke who apparently states you can get banded raptors!now i know a few things on genetics (basics)becasue i read, but this guy has apparently been doing this for years but still doesnt know basics???also look at his new "morph" he produced not long ago,it was basicly just a super hypo or something wasnt it? an he re labled it just to sell it off at a amazing price!

now i sorry but maybe he did do and continues to do some good stuff with genetics with leos but to me i care more about what gos into the animal,what you could get and discovering new morphs when sadly it seems mr tremper just enjoys making a profit from them and never bothers to share how he actually made the thing so we can benifit from any of this work.

sorry if it comes across a bit harsh but i dont see his work as great anymore.just remeber at the end of the day thats my opinion,if you dont agree then your entitled to that right but thats how i feel about it all.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just think that first little leo looks amazing - never mind the blue belly, the kaleidescope of colours over it`s head and body are sublime!!!


----------

